# I'm dissapointed



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I can understand your frustration and that of the others too but have you asked these trainers why you and the others are wasting time and money to play games rather than to train your dogs for competition? That would be where I would start.
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I would bring it up in a nice way. Hopefully they will appreciate the constuctive critcism.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes that's a good opener, ask what things the dogs will need to learn before the competition and ask if you can start focusing on those in class. Say that you'd like to train your dog to behave for the competition and maybe they will start to focus more attention the things you need to learn instead of just having a playdate.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Start talking to others to see where they stand, I would say something. I hope your not shy You are very dedicated and I agree and don't want to see you wasting your money.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not shy, I'm just scared I'll offend someone or they'll take it the wrong way. I dont wanna come across as a brat and have everyone there not like me, I hate awkward situations.

I'm thinking about e-mailing them tomarrow night after class, or talking with them after class. I hope things improve!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe you could just mention that you've been going for 4 years and really enjoy it (start with a positive). Then say you've noticed that this year there seems to be more of a play than obedience focus, and ask if this is going to be the approach moving forward as you were hoping to get trained ready for the competition.

Anyway, good luck, hope you sort it out! It's a shame to spend that money and not get what you were hoping for.


----------

